# shoe molding and caulking



## skelator (Nov 10, 2008)

So I am installing Laminate flooring soon

Couple questions  I have about the trim work and calk 

1) I have been told to seal the perimeter of the floor with caulking I am leaving the base boards up as the are glued an nailed to the drywall,but when i install the quarter round to cover my 1/4 inch gap do  i caulk the top and bottom of the molding? I was thinking if I caulked where the floor meet the molding then this may not the let the floor expand and contract

which is correct?


2) I have some composition made quarter round which looks a lot better than the wood and is already painted and ready to go
home depot guy says to use wood glue but I was figuring heck i would be holding that piece there for a while waiting for it to dry  and home depot guy also said if i tried to nail it without drilling it would just break apart but i also read there was 
some cove adhesive to use

which is the best method to do?


Thanks Tommy


----------



## Mary Jo (Nov 10, 2008)

What room is this in...are you expecting a lot of water on the floor so you have to worry about mold ? My brother installs professionally and I've never seen him seal the perimeter with caulk--or caulk the trim unless it's the 1950's plastic cove look! I've installed plenty myself but I'm in MN and the rules/recommendations might be different . When glued properly, your floor shouldn't need edge caulk since your trim should hold down the edges. 

I don't favor composit trim, but have worked with it. It does split so you will want to drill (but you have to patch which might be why they recommend glue). There should be no need to glue unless they tell you it tends to warp , under which case you should look at different product ! Have fun!


----------



## handyguys (Nov 11, 2008)

First off - Stop getting advice from the minimum wage guys at Home Depot. "home depot guy says to use wood glue" - Huh? Install quarter round with wood glue? Dumb. "home depot guy also said if i tried to nail it without drilling it would just break apart" Huh? Yea if you use too big a nail maybe.

You nail on your quarter round. Use an 18g brad nailer into the basebord and it will be quick and easy. If you hand nail it would be a 4d nail. Do not nail close to the edge. You then use painters caulk at the intersection between the qtr rnd and the base. That covers up any gap and imperfections between the two.


----------



## Scorask (Nov 13, 2008)

handyguys said:


> First off - Stop getting advice from the minimum wage guys at Home Depot. "home depot guy says to use wood glue" - Huh? Install quarter round with wood glue? Dumb. "home depot guy also said if i tried to nail it without drilling it would just break apart" Huh? Yea if you use too big a nail maybe.
> 
> You nail on your quarter round. Use an 18g brad nailer into the basebord and it will be quick and easy. If you hand nail it would be a 4d nail. Do not nail close to the edge. You then use painters caulk at the intersection between the qtr rnd and the base. That covers up any gap and imperfections between the two.



FYI- If you do hand nail it it wouldn't hurt to pre-drill the hole.


----------



## handyguys (Nov 13, 2008)

Scorask said:


> FYI- If you do hand nail it it wouldn't hurt to pre-drill the hole.


Agreed! - My hand nailing skills have waned since I started using air tools.


----------



## Scorask (Nov 18, 2008)

handyguys said:


> Agreed! - My hand nailing skills have waned since I started using air tools.



Unfortunatly, no air tools here. I just finished a room in my basement and pre-drilled everything. Took alot more time but everything stays as placed.


----------

